# What to plant for a duck pond?



## Bowhunter24 (Jul 10, 2006)

On one of my leases they have rebuilt a pinkiepinkiepinkiepinkie between a beaver swamp and a pond, and the ponds are low, real low right now. I was wondering what i could plant right now for the ducks, while the ponds are low, what works best and when to plant, do u fertilize any of these plants also, i appricate any help.


----------



## slimbo (Jul 10, 2006)

japanese millet works well and all you do is spread it on the muddy soil.  But you better hurry, it matures in 3 months I think.  I just planted some saturday.


----------



## Nitro (Jul 10, 2006)

Smartweed.


----------



## Boudreaux (Jul 11, 2006)

2nd on the japanese millet.  Easy to get started.  Never tried smartweed.


----------



## Nitro (Jul 11, 2006)

Do some research. Smartweed is easily grown from seed. 

It does what most waterfowl foods do not.  It lasts all year, provides protein and carbs. It is also a good habitat for insects which are another overlooked food source for Waterfowl. (Especially Wood Ducks) which in your area will be the predominant species found.

Corn, Rice, and Millet are good waterfowl foods to be sure but are much harder to produce.


----------



## Just 1 More (Jul 11, 2006)

Smartweed is a perennial plant that forms dense colonies in shallow water or moist soils and can grow to 3 feet tall. Stems are jointed or have swollen laf nodes that are surrounded by a tubular sheath. Roots can develop from the leaf nodes. Leaves are alternate, lance-shaped up to 4 inches long but usually less than 1/2 inch wide. Flowers are on spikes at the end of stems (often numerous spikes on the same plant). Flowers begin as greenish then turn withish or a ligth pink in color as they mature. Fruits are flat, triangular (1/8 inch), dark brown to black.

Submerged portions of all aquatic plants provide habitats for many micro and macro invertebrates. These invertebrates in trn are used as food by fish and other wildlife species (e.g. amphibians, reptiles, ducks, etc). After aquatic plants die, their decomposition by bacteria and fungi provides food (called "detritus") for many aquatic invertebrates. Smartweed seeds are heavily consumed by ducks, small birds, and small mammals.


----------



## Covehnter (Jul 11, 2006)

Another for the Japanese Millet, very easily grown and produces lots of food that lasts better than other millets due to a waxy coating on the seeds which causes them not to rot as quickly once in the water.


----------



## jason308 (Jul 11, 2006)

Chalk another one up for Japanese Millet....That stuff will grow good in the mud and provides good food for the ducks.


----------



## Nitro (Jul 11, 2006)

Covehnter said:
			
		

> Another for the Japanese Millet, very easily grown and produces lots of food that lasts better than other millets due to a waxy coating on the seeds which causes them not to rot as quickly once in the water.



Most of my experience would indicate otherwise. I have seen Millet be rotten or all eaten by the end of November. (Before most of the best hunting in GA even starts) 

Your mileage may vary of course...

Did you know Smartweed produces more protein and carbs than Millet?!?!?!?


----------



## Nitro (Jul 11, 2006)

Be sure that what you feed your ducks helps them. 

Inhibitors in Millet actually prevent digestion of all the nutrients in the grain. (what little there is)

According to the reports I have : 

Japanese Millet (Common Barnyard Grass) 

Fat- 2.4g
Protein- 8.3g


Smartweed- 

Fat- 2.8g
Protein- 9.7g

After 90 days flooded- 

Only 18% of the tested total amount of Millet remained undecomposed. 

Smartweed - 82% remained undecomposed. 

This is in a control test environment with no food consumption by waterfowl. 

Believe it or not, the pounds (tons) of food produced per acre by Smartweed is far and above what Millet can supply.


----------



## sweet 16 (Jul 11, 2006)

Pennington has rice seed. Guys around Cordele have planted and it headed out just like you would expect. Remember Ga. grew Rice in 1800's. I use Jap millet. It will reseed .


----------



## Hintz (Jul 12, 2006)

agarr said:
			
		

> Be sure that what you feed your ducks helps them.
> 
> Inhibitors in Millet actually prevent digestion of all the nutrients in the grain. (what little there is)
> 
> ...


u have a website


----------



## Nitro (Jul 12, 2006)

Hintz- Send me an email address and I will send a copy of the documents. (It is six pages - 144kb).


----------



## MudDucker (Jul 12, 2006)

Andy, send me an address as well.


----------

